# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi jakarta (Indonesia)

## vemaybayduyduc

*Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi jakarta (Indonesia)*Bạn đã có kế hoạch gì cho kỳ nghỉ sắp đến của mình chưa?

Bạn và gia đình đã có dự định sẽ đi du lịch ở đâu và lựa chọn tìm cho mình tấm vé giá rẻ đi du lịch?

Hãy đến với phòng vé Duy Đức, đội ngũ nhân viên của chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn miễn phí và chọn giúp cho bạn và gia đình địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhất với chi phí tiết kiệm nhất ( vé máy bay, khách sạn, nhà hàng...)

Du lịch đến Jakarta (Indonesia) cùng gia đình và bạn bè trong kỳ nghỉ sắp tới với vé máy bay giá rẻ Sài Gòn đi Jakarta giá rẻ của hãng hàng không Air Asia và hãng hàng không Jetstar Pacific, đang được phân phối tại phòng vé Duy Đức.

Jarkarta - thủ đô của Indonesia là một thành phố náo nhiệt và ồn ào. Nếu như hòn đảo Bali xinh đẹp nổi tiếng với những bãi biển trải dài phẳng lặng, những hang động kỳ thú và những cánh rừng nhiệt đới, những mặt hồ êm đềm trong vắt; thì thủ đô Jakarta lại là nơi lưu giữ những nét đẹp văn hóa truyền thống của đất nước Indonesia, của người dân đất nước Indonesia.


Hiện tại vé máy bay giá rẻ của hãng hàng không Jetstar Pacific Sài Gòn đi Jakarta (một chiều) chỉ từ 1,030,000 VNĐ và hãng hàng không Air Asia Sài Gòn đi Jakarta (khứ hồi) có giá vé tổng cộng chỉ từ 165 USD đang được bán tại phòng vé máy bay Duy Đức với số lượng hạn chế, vì thế nếu bạn đang có dự định du lịch đến Jakarta (Indonesia) thì hãy nhanh chóng liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để nhận được sự hỗ trợ tốt nhất (tư vấn miễn phí, đặt vé giữ chỗ và giờ bay đẹp qua điện thoại, yahoo, skype, hỗ trợ giao vé miễn phí cho khách hãng...)

Bảng giá vé Sài Gòn - Jakarta của Air Asia



Bảng giá vé Sài Gòn - Jakarta của Jetstar



QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ NHU CẦU XIN VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:
CTY TNHH TMDV DUY ĐỨC
687 LẠC LONG QUÂN, F10, Q. TÂN BÌNH
TEL : (08)36018824/ 25/ 26/ 27 - FAX : (08) 39 755 447
DĐ : 0918.234072 – 0916. 234072 – 0918. 470234
EMAIL : PHONGVEDUYDUC@GMAIL.COM
Nick yahoo & Skype: phongveduyduc ,vemaybayduyduc, tick1duyduc, tick2duyduc --> tick10duyduc
http://www.vemaybayduyduc.com
http://www.phongveduyduc.com
http://duyduc.com

----------

